# Pet friendly rental housing?



## Kittenpants (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello all!

I am considering bringing my remote job to Lisbon. I have been doing a lot of research and it seems like the place to be, for me. 

I am bringing my 2 kitties, it's a must . I plan to stay for quite some time, so don't mind signing a lease.

Budget - 1,000 euro
MUST - wifi
Must - pet friendly
Nice to have - washer, an outdoor space of sorts (even a tiny balcony for morning coffee). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to pick up the local paper on the day it comes out and then hit the phone as fast as possible. Get a viewing done and a deposit paid to secure the apartment you want. Best ones will go quickly - same day usually. Take a Portuguese friend if you need language support.

Otherwise check ...

www.casa.sapo.pt
Anúncios grátis, classificados grátis: carros usados, motas usadas, casas, apartamentos e produtos usados de ocasião - CustoJusto.pt
www.olx.pt 

Forget trying to use email - again best things will go quickly after the announcement. If you are not there to pay a deposit then folks will ignore you.

Some ads may say 'no pets' but the largest proportion will have no issue

Good luck


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Kittenpants said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am considering bringing my remote job to Lisbon. I have been doing a lot of research and it seems like the place to be, for me.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Suggestions? Well have you spent any time in Lisbon during your "doing a lot of research" ? 25% of the Portuguese population live in Lisbon so you know it is large and diverse, which part of Lisbon have you selected to live in? If you live here you will be a resident and therefore have tax liability here on your worldwide income, have you made provision for this? In reality if you are thinking of living here then you need to spend as much time as possible here before making a decision on where to live, things like transport, access to markets, the all night bars, normal people and their kids are often out past midnight in the summer as are the omnipresent barking dogs. if you sign a lease for 12 months then you are stuck there so make sure it's the right place in the cold very wet winter and stifling summer and you can only do that by spending time here before making your decision.


----------



## Kittenpants (Jun 20, 2017)

MrBife, Thank you for the advice! I plan to book an airbnb for 30 days while I look !

Strontium, ah...a keyboard bully. Of course I've made tax provisions. It would be awesome if you did not talk down to people you do not know. Just move along. Nothing to see here.


----------

